# Hurricane Questions



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

We know how hurricanes affect coastal areas, and flat inland areas, but we do not know what happens to them when they hit a mountain range. Specifically, a couple of weeks ago there was a hurricane and now Carlotta is off Acapulco. What affect(s) do these storms have in Lakeside?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

You should have been here when the Hurricane hit Monterrey a few years back. It was nuts. I was traveling here on business and they shut down the airport for quite a while and the "river" that runs through MTY overflowed due to runoff from the mountains A friend of my company has a helicopter and took these photos

Huracan Alex en Nuevo Leon

Of course these photos are of the aftermath....not during. But to answer your question...Hurricanes in a Mountain region are not fun for the people in the Valley


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> We know how hurricanes affect coastal areas, and flat inland areas, but we do not know what happens to them when they hit a mountain range. Specifically, a couple of weeks ago there was a hurricane and now Carlotta is off Acapulco. What affect(s) do these storms have in Lakeside?


I live about half way between Lakeside and the coast, just a bit west of a straight line, and at an altitude of 3000 feet above sea level. When hurricane Bud arrived a few weeks ago we received a small amount of rain and no winds. When Jova passed more directly at us, we received almost 3 days of substantial rain, a lot of flooding but very little wind. Jova was a direct hit to where I live yet it seemed the two separate mountain ranges, first between Melaque and La Huerta and the second between Casimiro and Autlan, took the vast majority of the violent wind energy from the hurricane. 
There are similar changes in altitude along the highway from Manzanillo to Chapala were a hurricane to have an inland path 100km further east. In fact I believe Chapala is at an altitude about 2000 feet higher than here. It can be concluded that the Lakeside area would receive the rains but not the violent winds.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

When the hurricane hit the port of Veracruz last year, it actually hit a few kms. north near the town of La Antigua. It then came right up the mountain towards Xalapa which is at ~1,400 mts. With all the damage and flooding on the coast, Xalapa got some rain and some high winds, but no damage.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Carlotta looks like it won't get very far north. They usually loose all their steam by the time they reach mid-Mexico .... so lots of rain is about it


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

sparks said:


> Carlotta looks like it won't get very far north. They usually loose all their steam by the time they reach mid-Mexico .... so lots of rain is about it


It's being described as a "rapidly intensifying Category two hurricane" and the span of the Pacific Coast from Salina Cruz, Oaxaca north to just below Zihuatanejo, Guerrero is identified as the Warning and Watch zones. At the moment, the area between Salina Cruz to Acapulco is being watched most closely.

Here's a link to the most recent report:

Hurricane CARLOTTA Public Advisory


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

FHBOY said:


> We know how hurricanes affect coastal areas, and flat inland areas, but we do not know what happens to them when they hit a mountain range. Specifically, a couple of weeks ago there was a hurricane and now Carlotta is off Acapulco. What affect(s) do these storms have in Lakeside?


Maybe some clouds and a sprinkle. Nada mas.


----------

